# Changer les ventilos d'un G4 MDD



## iMacounet (16 Mars 2011)

Mon PowerMac "Windtunnel" fait enormement de bruit (Comme tous les MDD)

J'aimerais changer le ventilateur 120mm du HD/CPU et les deux petits de l'alimentation.

Pour ceux de l'alim, est ce possible ?

Merci


----------



## nurbo (18 Mars 2011)

J'ai le même, et je veux faire pareil. Pour ceux de l'alim, je crois que ça va être un peu rude comme bricolage (ouvrir l'alim, couper, souder, visser...) mais rien d'impossible.

J'aimerais bien avoir les caractéristiques de ces ventilateurs (débit, voltage, bruit) pour trouver des remplaçants corrects.


----------



## Pamoi (19 Mars 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Pour ceux de l'alim, est ce possible ?





nurbo a dit:


> J'aimerais bien avoir les caractéristiques de ces ventilateurs (débit, voltage, bruit) pour trouver des remplaçants corrects.



tout est là


----------



## iMacounet (19 Mars 2011)

super merci !!


----------



## nurbo (21 Mars 2011)

Voilà, nickel, y'a plus qu'à ! Merci


----------



## Misterjo (19 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci pour le lien mais il n'y a pas en Français?
Les ventilos de l'alim sont déconnectable, je voudrais juste savoir les caractéristiques et ou l'on peut en acheter.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## iMacounet (19 Avril 2011)

Moi, j'en ai acheté un chez un revendeur informatique pas loin de chez moi, et depuis mon alimentation ne fais plus de bruit de casserole.


----------

